# Canada



## barge1914 (Feb 12, 2022)

We’re of to Canada in June, hiring a motorhome for three weeks. Trialling found the area north of the Great Lakes. Has anyone who has travelled in a Moho there got any useful tips and feedback. Particular areas of puzzlement…
Do you really need to book campsites before you go? Don’t really want to be tied down. I can see need to book somewhere like Niagra Falls, but elsewhere?
Planning to visit a lot of National and Provincial parks…I see there’s a lot of complications booking permits to enter, drive and camp, but in practice can you just turn up and pay without pre-booking?


----------



## Makzine (Feb 12, 2022)

Try looking at Harvest hosts or Boondocking sites.


----------



## Wully (Feb 12, 2022)

We done a camping trip with tents one summer we went to Algonquin N/P Ontario they had loads of camp sites most had places for motorhomes  nothing fancy very basic but that’s what you go for every pitch has a ready made fire pit. I remember just pitching up and paying the Ranger who just seem to pop up out of the ground. Most campsites if near water have kayaks for rent if going in summer remember the bug spray. We got to see loads of wild life mouse black bears eagles . And if your keen on fishing take a fishing rod. Enjoy it would be interesting to know how you get on I’ve been thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2022)

Ioverlander does the business.
Boondocking Camps fuel lpg etc


----------



## witzend (Feb 12, 2022)

Great Trip hope you keep us updated may be worth having a look at uTube


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wow, lucky you. I started looking at a trip in America, but the ££££ started to mount up, flights, van hire, insurance (people and van) so I gave up.
Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> We’re of to Canada in June, hiring a motorhome for three weeks. Trialling found the area north of the Great Lakes. Has anyone who has travelled in a Moho there got any useful tips and feedback. Particular areas of puzzlement…
> Do you really need to book campsites before you go? Don’t really want to be tied down. I can see need to book somewhere like Niagra Falls, but elsewhere?
> Planning to visit a lot of National and Provincial parks…I see there’s a lot of complications booking permits to enter, drive and camp, but in practice can you just turn up and pay without pre-booking?


Did it in Sep to Nov 2016, will feed you with advice later. Basically 7 wks in all, 2 wks in car with friends, using AirBnB, then they returned UK, we got coach and train to Halifax, picked up MH, took it back to Toronto, 3 wks touring, overall a good experience.  Wild camped every night, even in Toronto.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 15, 2022)

Would love to know more as we're waiting to resume a cancelled 7 week trip in a MH through Canada up to the Northern territories to see relatives.  


Stanski said:


> Did it in Sep to Nov 2016, will feed you with advice later. Basically 7 wks in all, 2 wks in car with friends, using AirBnB, then they returned UK, we got coach and train to Halifax, picked up MH, took it back to Toronto, 3 wks touring, overall a good experience.  Wild camped every night, even in Toronto.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 15, 2022)

Jealous !
Our 6 month trip was cancelled (covid)
No sure we will ressurect that but may do 2 x 3 weeks Rockies then Maritime..not sire when ?


----------



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi All who want to read a long story of our Canada trip in 2016.
Use the search tool - top right of menu bar on wildcamping site.
Enter "Canada - The Story".  Wen to my post dated 04 Nov 2016.

At that time the cost for us was above our normal budget - but a once in a chance thing really.  Basic cost was £1k per week EVERY cost included.

Please advise if above does not work.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 15, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Hi All who want to read a long story of our Canada trip in 2016.
> Use the search tool - top right of menu bar on wildcamping site.
> Enter "Canada - The Story".  Wen to my post dated 04 Nov 2016.
> 
> ...


Here’s a direct link to that page. LINK


----------

